# Favorite New York Shop



## nagalot (Mar 9, 2011)

I will be visiting New York in several weeks and would like your suggestions for "the best yarn shop in Manhattan". Why do you like it? Must be near public transportation. Send me a PM if you want.


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

www.lionbrandyarnstudio.com
34 W 15th St, New York, NY 10011
Subway: accessible by the following public transportation: L, F, M to 14th Street/6th Avenue; 1, 2, 3 to 14th Street/7th Avenue; N, Q, R, 4, 5, 6 to 14th Street/Union Square.
It is a retail store and education center.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

No offense, but I am from the sticks and I would never be able to get there. I know nothing of public transport, other than cabs. LOL



pilotskeemsmom said:


> www.lionbrandyarnstudio.com
> 34 W 15th St, New York, NY 10011
> Subway: accessible by the following public transportation: L, F, M to 14th Street/6th Avenue; 1, 2, 3 to 14th Street/7th Avenue; N, Q, R, 4, 5, 6 to 14th Street/Union Square.
> It is a retail store and education center.


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

babsbarb said:


> No offense, but I am from the sticks and I would never be able to get there. I know nothing of public transport, other than cabs. LOL


New York City is really easy to navigate using public transportation. We have subway maps and if you google MTA,(our transportation system) you can input where you are, where you want to go and it will tell you what train or bus you can take, and you can even get walking routes. If you're not careful, you can spend your entire vacation money on cabs, and not have any left for yarn


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

We walked everywhere in NY. Didn't have tokens for subway or buses, except when a kind hearted person gave us a couple when we first got there as we didn't know you needed them. Wish I had found the Lion brand store, but perhaps its just as well I didn't luggage wise. Loved New York.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

NYC public transportation easy to navigate. Give it a try.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

My favorite is Knitty City. Pearl, the owner is very helpful and the store is always crowded. Lucky me I live 2 blocks away.
Beth


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

Smiley's in Queens.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

babsbarb said:


> No offense, but I am from the sticks and I would never be able to get there. I know nothing of public transport, other than cabs. LOL


I live in England, and can get lost when I'm 10 miles away from my home, yet I can find my way round New York brilliantly. It's as pilotskeemsmom has said, get a subway map and you will have no problems at all.


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

nagalot said:


> I will be visiting New York in several weeks and would like your suggestions for "the best yarn shop in Manhattan". Why do you like it? Must be near public transportation. Send me a PM if you want.


Lion brand owners are Orthodox Jews and are closed on Saturdays and maybe short hours on Friday. Faith before profit, how refreshing.


----------



## midge1331 (Mar 21, 2013)

Don't know where in NY you will be staying, but I love Purl Soho--downtown. (You may know of their very interesting Purl Bee blog which several people have sent links to in the past). It is at 459 Broome Street and is about a 5 minute walk from the Canal Street stop of the A or E train. Exit the station to be on Ave. of the Americas (6th Avenue)and walk in the direction of uptown to Watts Street. (1 block past Grand.) Turn right onto Watts Street and in a couple of minutes you will come to Broome Street. Make a right onto Broome. The shop is then a couple of blocks down Broome. The men and women that work there are so nice and so knowledgeable--and they employ enough people that they are able to spend time helping you--no matter how long it takes you to shop. (And, with their selection of interesting yarns, it does take a while to decide.) They also have quilt supplies. You might want to check out their website (which has pictures of the store) to see if it might interest you: http://www.purlsoho.com/purl/about


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

I love THE YARN COMPANY. It's on Broadway near 82nd St. You can take the 104 bus from the Columbus Circle area and it will go right up Broadway. It's also a nice walk up Broadway. The Yarn Co. has a banner flying to identify it (look up when you get to that vicinity) and you ring a bell, they buzz you in and you walk up a steep flight of steps. In my opinion well worth it because the yarns are beautiful and I have found the personnel more than welcoming and helpful. (Then go across the street to Zabar's and browse the delicious foods and coffees). Enjoy. ps Since you won't have a metrocard I believe you can use 10 quarters for the bus fare.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Hands down....PurlSoho...212.420.8796.....check out their website to get a feel for their offerings...
julie


----------



## Dicksie1 (Oct 10, 2013)

Try Loopy Mango. Here's the information online, complete with a map.


----------



## californiaknitter (Oct 30, 2013)

The oldest yarn store in Manhattan is School Products Yarn Shop at 135 W. 29th St., Suite 402. It has unique yarns which are often sold to designers who knit them up and sell them for $$$$. Cashmere yarn was $20/ball (1 hat = 2 balls); Italian hand-dyed gossamer Karabella yarn (mohair,nylon, polyester with metallic threads) was $30/skein (1 skein = 1 shawl wrap), basic yarn in an array of colors was $9/ball.

In the East Village was a small but cute lys. Beautiful Berroco Lustra yarn for $12/skein. I was impressed with the pricing as I definitely expected higher.

Bonus: NYC does not tax yarn purchases!

Happy Yarn Shopping!


----------



## californiaknitter (Oct 30, 2013)

Oops...got so excited thinking about the East Village lys that I neglected the details! It's Downtown Yarns at 45 Avenue A in a nice, safe neighborhood.


----------



## Dicksie1 (Oct 10, 2013)

http://www.yelp.com/biz/loopy-mango-new-york

Forgot to include the address online. Sorry, its been a little crazy today.


----------



## Itsrik (Aug 8, 2013)

How smart of you to ask KPers. There is an unusual knit site...Habu.
Check it out and if you like it they will assist you with directions.


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

Itsrik said:


> How smart of you to ask KPers. There is an unusual knit site...Habu.
> Check it out and if you like it they will assist you with directions.


Habu was at Vogue Knitting Live NY this weekend. If you want some unique fabulous yarn definitely go to their showroom. It's worth going just for look. You will feel like you are in a museum.


----------

